# Palomino pinto or perlino pinto?



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Had this baby boy born out of my girl last night, can you tell if he's a perlino or a palomino without colour testing? Blue eyes and pink skin. Sire was a pally pinto. So in love with my little guy!! Think I'm going to have to put some stallion fences in, can't bring myself to cut this little gem!! 😍😍


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Did you post some pictures or am I just not seeing them?


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Ugh, photo didn't attach, trying again


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Okay, did photo work this time?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks double dilute, not palomino. Palimino will still have dark skin. Can't say if its perlino cremello, it smokey cream as parents can produce all from what we know. Hard to tell from just looking, but I'm leaning towards perlino/smokey cream.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Give it a few days. All of the palomino we have had born here were blue eyed and pink skinned at birth. The skin darkened over the first week while the eyes stayed blue and gradually darkened too. If the skin does not darken then you have a double dilute.


I didn't find close ups of face to show blue eyes but here are pictures taken a couple of weeks apart. Same horse. First is less than one day old.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Unless he is very well bred, comes out of proven stock and has the temperament and conformation to justify keeping all his parts just being in love isn't a reason to keep him a stallion. Gelding makes many good colts great horses. Saves all the time and expense of special housing and opens up being able to have him be a horse and socialize and mix with a herd. I certainly understand the temptation though.


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

I think he’s a cremello paint based on his pink skin and blue eyes, he sure is cute!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A lot of foals have blue eyes at birth. They'll darken in about 1 week time. That foal is darker than I'd think for a cremello or perlino, if there's any black tipping (like on mom's ears) I'd guess him buckskin. Since I can't see any black in the pics, I'll go with Palomino and say his eyes will darken.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Just cant tell right now with this little creme sickle. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Here are a few more pics taken at 3-5 days. I'm pretty positive he's either smokey cream or Perlino. Where his coloured points touch the mane, the colour continues on in to the mane, which it wouldn't with a palomino. Skin is pink all over (almost fluoro looking!) And his eyes are still ice blue. Hard to get a good photo of his eyes on my crappy phone.


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Also, of course love is no reason to keep a horse entire! He's very well bred, by German warmblood Classic Goldcard (by "win the gold") out of very well bred 17hh sporthorse mare. Both sire and dam are superb natured and freak jumpers. Colour is just a bonus, certainly not the deciding factor. Totally understand the concern though, certainly a decision which I have seen taken way too lightly by others.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is absolutely adorable. I'm going to guess palomino but I wouldn't count out perlino. His eyes can be blue from the pinto markings as well, no? I'm thinking that if he was buckskin, his skin would already be darker.

My buckskin filly was born with blue eyes but not ice blue like this little guy. Her body color also went into her mane.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think he is a palomino. He is quite dark for perlino.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think dark for a double dilute as well and you would have pink under the white. The skin around his eyes is still pink though. Is there anywhere else on him that the skin would be easily visible that there is not white and the coat is colored to determine if it is still pink or darkening? Both the nose and tail end are white or those would be the easiest places to see the change. I would think perlino but you would still have darker points correct? Maybe smokey cream which would be the same where colored?


So long and lanky. His ears match his legs! Sweet baby!


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

His skin is pink everywhere, even along his back where he has colour, and inside his ears. Hasn't darkened at all yet. Neither of his parents are blue eyed. The blaze doesn't approach the eyes, so it's not from the white markings. Perlinos don't have dark points, even the black is diluted down to cream. He's definitely not a buckskin, only has two colours, absolutely no darkening around points. White hooves. I've had a lot of people say smokey cream, would be about a 2 percent chance, but possible! Will be colour testing in the new year. I was sent a photo of a tested smokey cream, even darker than my boy, so perhaps that's why he's darker than the average double dilute. Sun protection is going to be a nightmare 🙄


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

It's hard to tell in the photos, especially if you can't bring them up big. Shadows make him look darker around the ears and points, but there is no darkening at all, inside of ears is pink as. Up close he's very striking to look at, almost do a double take every time I visit him in the paddock.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Two of the paints at the barn have blue eyes in a colored face.they don't have to have white around the eyes or even on the face close. With all the other skin being pink and no darkening then perlino or smokey cream would be my guess.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you certain mom is a buckskin and not champagne colored? In her pictures, her coat looks a little different from a typical buckskin but perhaps that is my browser.

But your mare does have black on her muzzle so perhaps she is just a slightly darker buckskin. In which case, i think the foal is cremello. If palomino, they usually have black skin somewhere so if the baby doesn't change color in the next 15 days or so, I'm guessing cremello.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Results of the coat color calculator. Looks like perlino then.


Offspring Color Probability 

32.81% -
Buckskin
16.41% -
Perlino
16.41% -
Bay
12.50% -
Palomino
6.25% -
Red (Chestnut/Sorrel)
6.25% -
Cremello
4.69% -
Smoky Black
2.34% -
Smoky Cream
2.34% -
Black


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes I'm positive my mare buckskin not champagne. Will put up a better photo of her in a minute. Have checked out the coat colour calculator, don't think he'd be cremello the way the Caremel colour goes in to the mane and tail. I think overo sometimes have the blue eyes, but haven't seen it in tobiano unless the have the big blaze? Could be wrong though. Anyway, I know we won't know for certain without a test.


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Here's a couple more of mum


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

And here is the stallion. Looks a bit buckskin, but is Palomino, has been tested. Just has some darker points.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Really nice looking horses! One of my pallys has a dark core to his mane and tail from sooty. It can do odd things to a coat. Guard hairs on pallys when they are born are the same color as the coat. When the mane comes in it is usually lighter in shade than the coat depending on how dark the coat is. I have seen them with same color coat, mane and tail but they are usually lighter shades and not the richer shades. A few paints I have seem seem to have two tone manes - really white and darker cream. Again your baby doesn't have the mane coming in yet so I would expect the two tone just because of the guard hairs.


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Oh interesting! I didn't realise that about guard hairs. Makes sense. This is the little guy's tail. He's just over a week old now, but I'm away for a few days so can't get more recent photos. According to my Dad who is looking after them there has been no change this far to his colouring, I'm guessing I'd need a couple more weeks until that means much though.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

At this point I am going to say smokey cream.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Me too, Smokey Cream


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Looking that way. He's over two weeks and still as pink as, and those eyes aren't changing. Will be interesting to see how his colour results come back.


----------

